# [solved] networkmanager & openvpn

## skunk

hello everybody!

since a couple of networkmanager updates, the openvpn service isn't working anymore:

```

$ nmcli con up id vpn

Error: Connection activation failed: The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn' was not installed.

```

in the log:

```

Feb 12 14:22:22 [NetworkManager] <info>  [1486905742.8231] audit: op="connection-activate" uuid="db10b61c-6767-46d0-9bac-386f4682bda0" name="vpn" pid=32232 uid=1000 result="fail" reason="The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn' was not installed."

```

of course, the vpn connection works calling openvpn from the init script and required packages are installed:

```

$ eix -I openvpn

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  1.0.8 ~1.2.2 1.2.4{tbz2} 1.2.6{tbz2} {gtk test}

     Installed versions:  1.2.6{tbz2}(12:28:25 PM 02/12/2017)(-gtk -test)

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

[I] net-misc/openvpn

     Available versions:  2.3.12{tbz2} ~2.3.14 ~2.4.0 ~2.4.0-r1 **9999 {down-root examples inotify iproute2 libressl lz4 +lzo mbedtls pam pkcs11 +plugins polarssl selinux socks +ssl static systemd test USERLAND="BSD"}

     Installed versions:  2.3.12{tbz2}(03:52:09 PM 11/28/2016)(lzo pam plugins ssl -down-root -examples -iproute2 -libressl -pkcs11 -polarssl -selinux -socks -static -systemd USERLAND="-BSD")

     Homepage:            http://openvpn.net/

     Description:         Robust and highly flexible tunneling application compatible with many OSes

Found 2 matches

```

and i don't see any obvious missing use flag on net-misc/networkmanager:

```

$ equery u networkmanager

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.4-r1:

 U I

 - - abi_x86_32         : 32-bit (x86) libraries

 - - audit              : Enable support for Linux audit subsystem using sys-process/audit

 + + bluetooth          : Enable Bluetooth Support

 + + connection-sharing : Use net-dns/dnsmasq and net-firewall/iptables for connection sharing

 + + consolekit         : Use sys-auth/consolekit for session tracking

 + + dhclient           : Use dhclient from net-misc/dhcp for getting ip

 - - gnutls             : Add support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 + + introspection      : Add support for GObject based introspection

 - - json               : Enable JSON validation via dev-libs/jansson in libnm.

 + + modemmanager       : Enable support for mobile broadband devices using net-misc/modemmanager

 + + ncurses            : Add ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nss                : Use dev-libs/nss for cryptography

 - - ofono              : Use net-misc/ofono for telephony support.

 + + ppp                : Enable support for mobile broadband and PPPoE connections using net-dialup/ppp

 + + resolvconf         : Use net-dns/openresolv for managing DNS information

 - - teamd              : Enable Teamd control support

 - - test               : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use

                          anymore

 - - vala               : Enable bindings for dev-lang/vala

 + + wext               : Enable support for the deprecated Wext (Wireless Extensions) API; needed for some older drivers (e.g. ipw2200, ndiswrapper)

 + + wifi               : Enable support for wifi and 802.1x security using net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

```

what do i miss?

thank you!Last edited by skunk on Wed Feb 15, 2017 12:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Shoaloak

Perhaps a silly question, but have you rebooted your machine? I also had some struggles but this solved it for me.

----------

## skunk

yes, i've rebooted many times since it went broken...

----------

## skunk

it turns out that even if i have nm's openswan, openvpn, pptp and vpnc plugins installed, only net-misc/networkmanager-openswan package installs a file named nm-openswan-service.name into /etc/NetworkManager/VPN directory...

so i've copied that file replacing all occurrences of "openswan" (in both filename and content) with "openvpn" and now i can connect to openvpn from nm again.

as this issue affects also vpnc and pptp plugins and there is no reports on bgo, i wonder if i'm the only one affected and if should open a report...

----------

